# Get it right



## PFM (May 23, 2013)

Michelle Obama isn't on vacation (that would be news)

http://now.msn.com/michelle-obama-a...ed-vacation-on-marthas-vineyard?ocid=ansnowex


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 24, 2013)

She needs to take a trip to Egypt, and stay.


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> She needs to take a trip to Egypt, and stay.



Portraying she/they are Royalty when in fact they are behaving like low life ghetto scum gangsters. Barack is busy trying to run Middle America in the ground yet he can't even keep his bitch on a leash.


----------



## Seeker (May 24, 2013)

She is one ugly mudder


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

Seeker said:


> She is one ugly mudder



If it was any uglier there would be two of it.


----------



## Braw16 (May 24, 2013)

Who fucking cares about these pieces of shit they should take a trip to there Muslim roots and destroy that country. Hood rats. I don't even like to admit I'm from Chicago anymore.


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2013)

how about, who gives a fuck period


----------



## JAXNY (May 24, 2013)

Seeker said:


> She is one ugly mudder



Yeah she looks like a troll. Right?


----------



## Georgia (May 24, 2013)

I had a guy give a presentation in class yesterday (black guy of course)...and his presentation was about some black guy rising from the ashes of nothing to success.

About 3-4 times he mentioned Barack and Michelle Obama and how they were inspirational and how Michelle was such a role model.

If I would have had a shotgun and an empty classroom the only way you'd be able to tell he was a human was by testing his blood on the floor


----------



## cotton2012 (May 24, 2013)

Jenner said:


> how about, who gives a fuck period



Totally agree with this ^^^^^ but you guys need to get rid of the HATE, helps with muscle gains.


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

cotton2012 said:


> Totally agree with this ^^^^^ but you guys need to get rid of the HATE, helps with muscle gains.



Good to know who the sheep are around here.


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2013)

PFM said:


> Good to know who the sheep are around here.



yea, I've seen a few...


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

cotton2012 said:


> Totally agree with this ^^^^^ but you guys need to get rid of the HATE, helps with muscle gains.



Pull your head out of the mainstream media's ass and you'll find more to dislike about these POS than you can imagine.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 24, 2013)

PFM said:


> Pull your head out of the mainstream media's ass and you'll find more to dislike about these POS than you can imagine.



I don't get your comment, are you saying I am a sheep?


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

cotton2012 said:


> I don't get your comment, are you saying I am a sheep?



Sheep don't mind, they just follow and never "hate". The only post I've seen from you uses the typical liberal lingo. Now you tossed the hate card am I a racist too>?


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

cotton2012 said:


> Totally agree with this ^^^^^ but you guys need to get rid of the HATE, helps with muscle gains.



All this fucking bitch does is take vacations yet you see nothing wrong. Where is the same ideology when it come to my pointing it out. If you really didn't care you wouldn't type your smart ass post.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 24, 2013)

PFM said:


> Pull your head out of the mainstream media's ass and you'll find more to dislike about these POS than you can imagine.



Dude I am on a whole other level of my head being out of my ass than you could possibly imagine, Your location says "pissing on Obama" so it's obvious you have a bias disdain for the guy when, it seems as though you sir are the one with one's head up the main stream media's ass. There is no reason to actually dislike Obama. Everything you know about him you learned from corporate media. Do you actually think he is responsible for anything that is claimed he is responsible. He is a puppet, taking orders from his boss. Come on bro. He was not elected he was hired. I was just say I agree With Jenner saying "who gives a fuck", caring about Obama is as bad as caring about celebrities lives, do you like Brittney Spears too and watch American Idol there's better topics and bigger problems. It's not you vs. the state, it's you vs. rich people my friend, inequality and oppression is what you should be angry at, much less global economical death, fuck an Obama, fuck America humanity as a whole needs saving. And being hateful does nothing, that is what has gotten us to this point. I mean someone talked about shooting someone because they were praising an idiot, if you can't see that is negative then no wonder our world is fucked. Negativity just breeds more negativity so as small as a single comment is, it still brings about more, I was merely suggesting shun that negative energy from ones life in any way possible and yes it will improve muscle gains


----------



## transcend2007 (May 24, 2013)

I do not hate the Obama's personally although I would spend my life and fortune in an effort disagree with their ideology.

The main reason our government never makes any real progress is they keep the majority of the public disagreeing about abortion, religious beliefs and almost anything else that the government shouldn't be involved in the first place.

This way things like taxes, national debt, entitlements, military, and national security almost never get the attention they deserve all the while our standard of living is decreased steadily.

I don't hate the people who make up the left wing.....I just hate their ideas.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 24, 2013)

PFM said:


> All this fucking bitch does is take vacations yet you see nothing wrong. Where is the same ideology when it come to my pointing it out. If you really didn't care you wouldn't type your smart ass post.



 I see all kinds of wrong with her and her actions, but you can blame her blame the people who enable it. There is a bigger picture.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 24, 2013)

cotton2012 said:


> I see all kinds of wrong with her and her actions, but you can blame her blame the people who enable it. There is a bigger picture.



I meant you "can't" blame her


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

cotton2012 said:


> Dude I am on a whole other level of my head being out of my ass than you could possibly imagine, Your location says "pissing on Obama" so it's obvious you have a bias disdain for the guy when, it seems as though you sir are the one with one's head up the main stream media's ass. There is no reason to actually dislike Obama. Everything you know about him you learned from corporate media. Do you actually think he is responsible for anything that is claimed he is responsible. He is a puppet, taking orders from his boss. Come on bro. He was not elected he was hired. I was just say I agree With Jenner saying "who gives a fuck", caring about Obama is as bad as caring about celebrities lives, do you like Brittney Spears too and watch American Idol there's better topics and bigger problems. It's not you vs. the state, it's you vs. rich people my friend, inequality and oppression is what you should be angry at, much less global economical death, fuck an Obama, fuck America humanity as a whole needs saving. And being hateful does nothing, that is what has gotten us to this point. I mean someone talked about shooting someone because they were praising an idiot, if you can't see that is negative then no wonder our world is fucked. Negativity just breeds more negativity so as small as a single comment is, it still brings about more, I was merely suggesting shun that negative energy from ones life in any way possible and yes it will improve muscle gains



I need muscle gains?      LMFAO

Campaign promise "I won't increase taxes: 15 days in Payroll Tax Increase (just taking from the working people not the cutting generational welfare pukes).

Campaign promise "I won't touch Medicare: same deal cuts to folks that payed taxes for their entire life.

Printing money: Obama is printing money because he knows it will eventually wreck The US Dollar as the World's Currency, farther demising WORKING folks way of American Life they actually EARN.

What do you know about Barack's Mentor Frank Marshall Davis?

I do not read or watch news from any corporation. I don't even have cable. There are underground left and right reports YOU should read them all before running your mouth about shit you don't know.

I can go on for hours, but I'll close with Obama has spent more on luxury and vacations than the Royal Family.


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

cotton2012 said:


> I see all kinds of wrong with her and her actions, but you can blame her blame the people who enable it. There is a bigger picture.



I can do whatever the fuck I want.

 She is a grown women with education (I see nothing but a ghetto rat mentality) that lives like some Queen Dictator in a economy in which people are hurting. All past Presidents actually had their own ranches or vacation home where they vacation but not the fucking pukehead Obummers.


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

America had two shit choices for 2012, but at least one knows how to run a business (America is a business). I have nothing for Obama Voters, they voted solely for what they could get some because Suzy and her hubby voting from him and the rest solely on race.

Then we have the "I don't involved, it doesn't matter" no passion fucksticks..........they can kiss my ass too.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 24, 2013)

PFM you poor SOUL I feel for you bro, I really do, I see you are a very passionate person, I respect that. Just got that gun aimed at the wrong target, and yea you don't need any more muscle gains so why are you on here, just to troll? And you right man you can do what ever you want, bitch, moan about the "first lady" on a steroid forum, what a stand up guy you are. I'm still with Jenner " WHO GIVES A FUCK". Troll me all you want this is my last response on this. 


                 and P.S. apparently I'm not the only one who thinks you just get off on trolling, good luck to you in life Mr Olympia!!


----------



## PFM (May 24, 2013)

cotton2012 said:


> PFM you poor SOUL I feel for you bro, I really do, I see you are a very passionate person, I respect that. Just got that gun aimed at the wrong target, and yea you don't need any more muscle gains so why are you on here, just to troll? And you right man you can do what ever you want, bitch, moan about the "first lady" on a steroid forum, what a stand up guy you are. I'm still with Jenner " WHO GIVES A FUCK". Troll me all you want this is my last response on this.
> 
> 
> and P.S. apparently I'm not the only one who thinks you just get off on trolling, good luck to you in life Mr Olympia!!



I always close you fucks down with facts.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 24, 2013)

pfm said:


> i always close you fucks down with facts.



lol..............


----------



## JAXNY (May 24, 2013)

cotton2012 said:


> Dude I am on a whole other level of my head being out of my ass than you could possibly imagine, Your location says "pissing on Obama" so it's obvious you have a bias disdain for the guy when, it seems as though you sir are the one with one's head up the main stream media's ass. There is no reason to actually dislike Obama. Everything you know about him you learned from corporate media. Do you actually think he is responsible for anything that is claimed he is responsible. He is a puppet, taking orders from his boss. Come on bro. He was not elected he was hired. I was just say I agree With Jenner saying "who gives a fuck", caring about Obama is as bad as caring about celebrities lives, do you like Brittney Spears too and watch American Idol there's better topics and bigger problems. It's not you vs. the state, it's you vs. rich people my friend, inequality and oppression is what you should be angry at, much less global economical death, fuck an Obama, fuck America humanity as a whole needs saving. And being hateful does nothing, that is what has gotten us to this point. I mean someone talked about shooting someone because they were praising an idiot, if you can't see that is negative then no wonder our world is fucked. Negativity just breeds more negativity so as small as a single comment is, it still brings about more, I was merely suggesting shun that negative energy from ones life in any way possible and yes it will improve muscle gains



Man your heads so far up yor ass it would take
You a light year to pull it out. Wise up.


----------



## trim (May 24, 2013)

cotton2012 said:


> PFM you poor SOUL I feel for you bro, I really do, I see you are a very passionate person, I respect that. Just got that gun aimed at the wrong target, and yea you don't need any more muscle gains so why are you on here, just to troll? And you right man you can do what ever you want, bitch, moan about the "first lady" on a steroid forum, what a stand up guy you are. I'm still with Jenner " WHO GIVES A FUCK". Troll me all you want this is my last response on this.
> 
> and P.S. apparently I'm not the only one who thinks you just get off on trolling, good luck to you in life Mr Olympia!!



Who is the troll?  I see some noob with under 20 posts starting shit on a board he knows nothing about. Get a clue man


----------



## RISE (May 25, 2013)

No need to gang up on cotton.  PFM you called him out as a sheep and he reacted, it's to be expected, you ad everyone else here would have done the same bro. I don't post in these threads bc trying to share your point of view on politics is about as successful as trying to share your religious views with someone of another religion.  But I don't understand how you can insult someone telling them they are a sheep to the mainstream media, but post a mainstream media source backing your beliefs?  There is nothing worse than using either strong right wing, or strong left wing news sources to prove a point.  Both have a agenda and a reason to make the other look bad.  

I don't watch the news or any of that shit, but I go to either of the following for political news:
factcheck.org
politifact.com
snopes.com

all are nonpartisan, nonbiased news sources.  Feel free to check them out, or flame me ha.


----------



## StoliFTW (May 25, 2013)

^^^ I respect PFM to the fullest but never want to share my view on politics because quite frankly I want to enjoy my time here on SI.     No matter what party is in office shit will always be the same. It's not like under Bush things were better.   

I say we all try and get a long and respect everyone's opinion to some extent. Now I just wanna say PFM is a one tough MF and hats up to your dedication to this game.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2013)

Not addressing anyone in particular but look thru countless posts here. We don't resort to the typical personal insults at SI. We're all in this game together.  Stick to the facts and leave the butt-hurt at getbig


----------

